
Ask HN: How do you create personalized weekly update emails? - julee04
Curious as to what the best way would be to implement emails where every email is different for each user. Is the best way to run a cron job every week and send them out using something like Sendgrid?
======
pedalpete
Sendgrid or Mailchimp let's you create templates which get filled with the
custom details, though you'll likely be running a cron-job to get the data to
send to the email provider.

Email is a bit of a pain, there is a reason these companies exist. They aren't
cheap either.

